# Desktop not accepting wireless adapter connection after switching to U-Verse



## midimykeys (Mar 14, 2009)

We have always used AT&T's DSL with their 2Wire wireless router. We have 2 desktop computers and a laptop. One of the desktops used a wireless adapter without any problems. The laptop has built-in wifi, and no problems with it, and my desktop had an ethernet connection straight into the router without problems as well. Since the U-Verse installation, all the computers are using wireless adapters now. My desktop will not stay connected through the network adapter. However, the signal always reads either "very good" or "excellent". I copy/pasted the network diagnostic for XP, and it appears to have repeat problems with the TCP port. This message was displayed numerous times on the diagnostic.

TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.190 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c)

Here are the full diagnostics, thanks for any help or suggestions in advance.
*
*
*
Last diagnostic run time: 03/13/09 17:49:19 Gateway Diagnostic 
Gateway 

info The following proxy configuration is being used by IE: Automatically Detect Settingsisabled Automatic Configuration Script: Proxy Server: Proxy Bypass list: 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.1.254 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.1.72 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.190 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.254 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
warn The Internet host www.microsoft.com could not be reached 
action Automated repair: Renew IP address 
action Releasing the current IP address... 
action Successfully released the current IP address 
action Renewing the IP address... 
action Successfully renewed the current IP address 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.1.254 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.1.72 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.254 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.190 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
warn The Internet host www.microsoft.com could not be reached 
action Automated repair: Reset network connection 
action Disabling the network adapter 
action Enabling the network adapter 
info Network adapter successfully enabled 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.1.254 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.1.72 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.190 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.254 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
warn The Internet host www.microsoft.com could not be reached 
action Manual repair: Reboot modem 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.1.254 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.1.72 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.190 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.254 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
warn The Internet host www.microsoft.com could not be reached 
info Waiting some time for the modem/router to stabilize 
action Automated repair: Renew IP address 
action Releasing the current IP address... 
action Successfully released the current IP address 
action Renewing the IP address... 
action Successfully renewed the current IP address 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.1.254 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.1.72 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.254 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
info TCP port 80 on host 207.46.19.190 could not be reached (Error code 0x274c) 
warn The Internet host www.microsoft.com could not be reached 
info Redirecting user to support call 



IP Layer Diagnostic 
Corrupted IP routing table 

info The default route is valid 
info The loopback route is valid 
info The local host route is valid 
info The local subnet route is valid 
Invalid ARP cache entries 

action The ARP cache has been flushed 



IP Configuration Diagnostic 
Invalid IP address 

info Valid IP address detected: 192.168.1.72 



Wireless Diagnostic 
Wireless - Service disabled 

Wireless - User SSID 

action User input required: Specify network name or SSID 
Wireless - First time setup 

info The Wireless Network name (SSID) to which the user would like to connect = 2WIRE481. 
Wireless - Radio off 

info Valid IP address detected: 192.168.1.72 
Wireless - Out of range 

Wireless - Hardware issue 

Wireless - Novice user 

Wireless - Ad-hoc network 

Wireless - Less preferred 

Wireless - 802.1x enabled 

Wireless - Configuration mismatch 

Wireless - Low SNR 




WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 

info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers. 



Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=Wireless Network Connection 5, Device=NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=WIRELESS 
info Both Ethernet and Wireless connections available, prompting user for selection 
action User input required: Select network connection 
info Wireless connection selected 
Network adapter status 

info Network connection status: Connected 



HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

info FTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com. 
warn HTTPS: Error 12057 connecting to www.passport.net: 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTPS: Error 12057 connecting to www.microsoft.com: 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection.


----------



## midimykeys (Mar 14, 2009)

*UPDATE* AT&T was out and installed an ethernet cable from my desktop to the router, and it STILL doesn't work. It was fine, online for about 3 minutes, and the connection failed, but only to the specific computer. I don't get it.


----------

